# Bolt 30 second skip ahead not working



## jsvette56 (Jan 25, 2003)

I've got a new Bolt+ and the 30 sec skip ahead doesn't work like my older units. It just does a 30 sec slow forward. Tried the SPS30S and that doesn't correct the problem. This is my second Bolt unit and they both had the same problem. Contact online support and they never heard of this complaint before but then TiVo support has gone down hill over the years.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Are you doing the hack while watching a recorded program? (Sorry to ask, but you didn't elaborate.)

Some tips: S-P-S-30-S 30-second skip removed from Bolt?.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jsvette56 said:


> I've got a new Bolt+ and the 30 sec skip ahead doesn't work like my older units. It just does a 30 sec slow forward. Tried the SPS30S and that doesn't correct the problem. This is my second Bolt unit and they both had the same problem. Contact online support and they never heard of this complaint before but then TiVo support has gone down hill over the years.


With the Bolt the 30 second Scan is the default. You need to go into the settings and change it to the 30 second Skip if you want that feature.


----------



## jsvette56 (Jan 25, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> With the Bolt the 30 second Scan is the default. You need to go into the settings and change it to the 30 second Skip if you want that feature.


I have not been able to find any place in SETTINGS that can change the SCAN to SKIP. Could you please provide some more details.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I use KMTTG to activate my preferred SPS's...

-KP


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> With the Bolt the 30 second Scan is the default. You need to go into the settings and change it to the 30 second Skip if you want that feature.


There is no setting for 30-second skip. The choices are 30-second scan and skip to tic.

SPS30S must be entered while playing a recording, won't work in live TV.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> There is no setting for 30-second skip. The choices are 30-second scan and skip to tic.
> 
> SPS30S must be entered while playing a recording, won't work in live TV.


 What?!? really?!?! Was that with the Roamio then? I've been messing with so many boxes lately, S3s, Premiere, Roamios, and Bolts, I guess I can't keep anything straight.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> What?!? really?!?! Was that with the Roamio then? I've been messing with so many boxes lately, S3s, Premiere, Roamios, and Bolts, I guess I can't keep anything straight.


Which part? There has never been a setting for it on any model.

If you mean having to enter the SPS30S while playing a recording, that may be a an HDUI thing.

BTW, to whoever called it a "hack", it is not. It is a backdoor code.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> Which part? There has never been a setting for it on any model.
> 
> If you mean having to enter the SPS30S while playing a recording, that may be a an HDUI thing.
> 
> BTW, to whoever called it a "hack", it is not. It is a backdoor code.


I thought there used to be an option to use the 30 second Skip or the 30 second scan? Not sure when it was. But I could have sworn that used to be an option with one of the model of TiVos.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> I thought there used to be an option to use the 30 second Skip or the 30 second scan? Not sure when it was. But I could have sworn that used to be an option with one of the model of TiVos.


Not that I recall. But then again my memory ain't what it used to be, so I suppose anything is possible. I do remember when it wasn't persistent and you had to re-enter it after a boot.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> I thought there used to be an option to use the 30 second Skip or the 30 second scan? Not sure when it was. But I could have sworn that used to be an option with one of the model of TiVos.


I don't recall that the 30-second skip ever was out-of-the-closet--a TiVo nervousness factor, perhaps.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> I don't recall that the 30-second skip ever was out-of-the-closet--a TiVo nervousness factor, perhaps.


It's actually rather surprising that they made it persistent.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

lpwcomp said:


> It's actually rather surprising that they made it persistent.


Ball-sy ("gonad-sy"?), even.

My, how times have changed, with attitudes and tech. evolution.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> Ball-sy ("gonad-sy"?), even.
> 
> My, how times have changed, with attitudes and tech. evolution.


In TiVos case, more like devolution.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

lpwcomp said:


> In TiVos case, more like devolution.


Nah, I don't buy that. Poor beta-testing and follow-up, at times/too often, poor design elements not meeting customer needs, on occasion, and a data system that _demands attention_, but some nice evolution as well. This from a guy with a single-tuner Series 2 that doesn't provide closed captions, doesn't do commercial skip or quick mode, and that strolls through its tasks rather than clicking forward at attention.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> Nah, I don't buy that. Poor beta-testing and follow-up, at times/too often, poor design elements not meeting customer needs, on occasion, and a data system that _demands attention_, but some nice evolution as well. This from a guy with a single-tuner Series 2 that doesn't provide closed captions, doesn't do commercial skip or quick mode, and that strolls through its tasks rather than clicking forward at attention.


The only reason the HD capable TiVos do CC is because HDMI doesn't pass the info to your TV.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

lpwcomp said:


> The only reason the HD capable TiVos do CC is because HDMI doesn't pass the info to your TV.


Well, take one away from TiVo.  I was going to say, but TiVo makes cc so easy, with a single button-press on the remote--except that, the law pretty much requires that, if I recall correctly.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

As far as whether things are evolving or devolving, since the Rovi "merger". we have:

1.lost the ability to push

2. can no longer create 1Ps for upcoming shows not yet in the guide.

3. Have to closely monitor the TODO list lest something not be recorded.

Meanwhile, a lot of people are impressed with the soon to be released shiny new Hydra GUI.

Do I use SM? Yes, but I'd trade it a heart beat for push.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Yep, there are issues. But I don't see the totality as a devolution. Just my personal opinion. And I'm enjoying having 4 tuners, a zippy system, skip mode, quick mode, and a nice interface with my Roamio. 

But, yes, I still want TiVo to hire a class-full of electrical engineering college students for a TiVo summer internship come June, to fix all the pending issues as well (and to bring back push  ).


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> Yep, there are issues. But I don't see the totality as a devolution. Just my personal opinion. And I'm enjoying having 4 tuners, a zippy system, skip mode, quick mode, and a nice interface with my Roamio.
> 
> But, yes, I still want TiVo to hire a class-full of electrical engineering college students for a TiVo summer internship come June, to fix all the pending issues as well (and to bring back push  ).


You must be an EE yourself if you think that would help. In my experience, most engineers are rotten programmers.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

lpwcomp said:


> You must be an EE yourself if you think that would help. In my experience, most engineers are rotten programmers.


Well, then, we're really screwed. (No EE here, just have worked with them and am an admirer.)


----------

